
An Inside Look at Upthere, the Company Aiming to Be Your Personal Cloud - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/29/whats-upthere/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
inframouse
Reading the article makes it sound like apps that upload to object store
backend and that they installed some pub sub system to push notifications.
Takes 4 years? Seems like spin.

I interviewed there and glassdoor review is accurate for backend. No SRE and
my SWE interviewers had obviously never built production scale services. Some
managers had run backups. They made a big deal of custom this and custom that
but you sign an nda on details. Hints are in public like engs who work there
submitting patches from personal gmail for ceph though. My impression was many
engs leaving and those staying taking over but not understanding the why as
well as how.

